# Alvin Drysdale Red Devil



## comet (Oct 24, 2021)

I bought a Red Devil about 6 weeks ago. My nephew picked it up for me. He’s an hour away and I am 12 away. I finally went to my sisters house and got the bike. WOW. I got it from the grandson of the original owner. He says it’s all original even the paint. I didn’t think so because of the pictures but now I think it is original and awesome. 
The first picture is how I got it. Then it’s pictures of the bike cleaned and with some grips and a saddle and seat post I had. The last picture is glimpse behind the curtain. 
Frame.   Kromo by AP
Handlebars.   Torrington 
Stem.    ?   Says “ Made in England” on the underside, maybe part of the headset below 
Headset.   Walton & Brown Ltd.
Hubs.    British Hub Co.   Sivada model 
Rear cogs.    Phillips.  Celtonia freewheel and unmarked fixed looks like it could also be Celtonia
Crank and chainring.   Williams.     Made in England 
Pedals.    Phillips 

Serial number 407014 found on bottom bracket and fork crown

More pics to come


----------



## comet (Oct 24, 2021)

More pics


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 24, 2021)

I red that the Devil is in the details. This confirms it!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 24, 2021)

I've had a couple of red devils, and still have one. there was a really nice one for sale on ebay awhile back. if thats original paint, and it looks like it, it's the nicest one I've seen...congrats


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

What a knock out! Congrats on your acquisition.  👍


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 24, 2021)

This is where it’s at in old bikes. A killer OG
Paint bike!


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 25, 2021)

Holy wow! What a beauty! Any idea on what year? Congrats


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 25, 2021)

Beautiful bike!! It’s moments like this when such a pristine machine becomes part of your collection that all bike collectors live for!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2021)

My God that's gorgeous!!😳

Congrats!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm jealous!

Did you look up any date codes?

The crank looks like 1939?



			Williams component dating
		


My Velox has a 1936 chainring and the serial number on the frame is #482



			1936? Drysedale Velox


----------



## comet (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you fat tire trader. You're right, using that Williams date code it would make it a 1939. That sounds about right from what I remember talking to the grandson. I emailed him a picture of the bike cleaned up and asked for the date again and any pictures he can find.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 28, 2021)

these 20s 30s racers don't get the love, I think they should, it's among  my favorite era. just a little bump on this post. I mean come on look, comment,  this is an exceptional bike


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2021)

kccomet said:


> these 20s 30s racers don't get the love, I think they should, it's among  my favorite era. just a little bump on this post. I mean come on look, comment,  this is an exceptional bike



You're so right, fantastic era of racing and wonderful bikes.
I am never disappointed when I get the chance to ride something like this. Lightweight, fast, responsive; a real joy to use, and admire!


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 30, 2021)

Spectacular bike.  Congratulations!!


----------



## comet (Oct 30, 2021)

I put a couple more pics of this bike with a 1939 Paramount that I have in the General Discussions thread. It's titled "A black bike and a white bike, two bikes". Check it outfit you like this one. Thanks for the nice comments. I got lucky, but they are still out there. Happy hunting and then riding.


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2021)

-----

Thank you so much for sharing this outstanding find with the forum  😃

Phillips pedals appear to be the Grand Vitesse Nr. 49 model -














[they enjoyed a moderately longish production life and one can sometimes detect minor differences from example to example]

-----


----------



## Siestabikes (Oct 30, 2021)

If you need more info. about Drysdales, Edward Albert can help you. Ealbert01@gmail.com


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 31, 2021)

I've always looked for the "White flyer" or the "Drysdale Special" model with no luck.  

I'm sure everyone has seen these ads >


----------



## juvela (Oct 31, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for sharing these listings

had never known that DBS maintained a New York office at one time

Alvin retired in 1967


-----


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Oct 31, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I've always looked for the "White flyer" or the "Drysdale Special" model with no luck.
> 
> I'm sure everyone has seen these ads >
> 
> View attachment 1505269



I don’t know if this a White Flyer or not, but it is one of his upper level bikes. Lugs look similar to a Red Devil, Chater Lea chainset, block chain, adjustable track stem, looks like low flange Airlite hubs, a real racer with known provenance. If I had room for one more bike…

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1920s-Alvi...iptooth-Track-/274852861229?campid=5335809022


----------



## dubsey55 (Nov 1, 2021)

_Fantastic Red Devil,   a great find!  Thanks also to juvela, for the Phillips vitesse pedal info.  Some pairs have slightly longer/shorter axle lengths, also some different end caps used throughout production.  The thing I find interesting, is the  infamous Raleigh 501 pedals apears to be a VERY close, nearly, identical  copy.    Only cheaper, as the Phillips pedal has turned bar stock barrel , where the 501 is stamped/tube stuff, etc.  I mention only beacuse the 501 cage COULD  likely be used to rebuild a set of Vitisse, if you have a beat up pair with good centers, and you like saving stuff like that. (I do!)  _


----------



## halyes (Dec 23, 2021)

When I was young road rider and knew nothing, I bought a used "24" track bike for my son.
It was a Drysdale in very worn grey paint.  I sprayed it orange.
I remember trying to drop my son on a training ride, just gradually increasing the pace.
When I looked back he was tucked onto my wheel, and his legs were a blur.
Sold it cheap when he got too big.  Later he was a state cross country champ.


----------

